#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-07
<tr0xan> salem
<tr0xan> ya qq1??
#ubuntu-tn 2011-10-08
<sahli_> bonjour à tous
<Fanen> Bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr
<Goldenscorp> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-01
<niang> salut
<DelphiWorld> SALAM :-)
<os_> أهلا
<DelphiWorld> os_: ;)
<os_> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis:  :-P
<DelphiWorld> hey wissem
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-02
<Zargonovski> slm @tous
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-05
<os_> Neo31: أهلا بنيو
<Neo31> ahla os_
<Neo31> how r ya doin?
<os_> Neo31: كنت في الصلاة
<Neo31> تقبل الله صلاتك
<os_> منا ومنكم
<os_> لسا ما صارت عندك
<os_> ؟
<Neo31> ?
<os_> لم تقام عندك بعد ؟
<os_> عندي في سوريا أقيمت
<Neo31> not yet
<os_> همم
<Neo31> tunisia is GMT+1
<os_> بيننا وبينكم 3 ساعات .. ؟
<Neo31> not sure
<Neo31> google is your friend
<os_> لا ضرورة ..
<os_> في جنوم كلاسيك أداة لذلك
#ubuntu-tn 2012-10-06
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<os_> أهلا
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: salam
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-30
<elacheche_anis> sidkizz, :D :D GM dude :D
<sidkizz> GM bro
<sidkizz> elacheche_anis, from today i'll be always visible on that list on the right :p
<elacheche_anis> Great :D :D
<elacheche_anis> Kén 3adkom channel irc sidkizz 9olli inwalli médid wijhi dima zéda :D
<elacheche_anis> sidkizz, to be secure in Freenoe.net you need to have a look @this → http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<sidkizz> Here it is irc://irc.freenode.net/EspritLibre :D
<sidkizz> elacheche_anis, i'll check it now
<Drupalizer> Slm ^^
<elacheche_anis> Ahla Drupalizer :) :D
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis, Sup ?
<Drupalizer> :D
<elacheche_anis> Working -_- :V
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis, Cool :p ena merta7 lyoum
<elacheche_anis> yi7rizlik william :p
<Drupalizer> hehehehe
<elacheche_anis> Sinon, y a pas un lien qui montre la différence entre drupal joomla et wp
<elacheche_anis> !!
<Drupalizer> https://www.udemy.com/blog/drupal-vs-joomla-vs-wordpress/
<elacheche_anis> coool thx :* :D
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis, yw :P
<Drupalizer> elacheche_anis, this is a bonus http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEPTlhBmwRg   :P
<elacheche_anis> Thx Drupalizer
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> hay 7afla lenna
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> sa7a Drupalizer xD
<Neo31> <Drupalizer> "ena merta7 lyoum"
<Neo31> :p
 * Neo31 half mirta7 3malt taf9ida la3chia
<elacheche_anis> Neo31,  :D ahla
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> going afk :) c ya later
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla sidkizz
<Neo31> sidkizz, mte3na ?
<sidkizz> Ahlaaan Neo31
<sidkizz> ey mte3 el num xD
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> g oublier de passer ton num sur le log bot du irc lol
<Neo31> wala rahou hbat publique sur google hhh
<sidkizz> sayé fakit blassti fil liste eli à droite :p
<sidkizz> hhh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sa7a m3alam
<Neo31> xD
<sidkizz> winou aka Bédis
<Neo31> che pa dima fassi3 ma yodhhor kan fel events :p
<Neo31> kan 7achtik bih njibouh :p
<Neo31> sidkizz,
<Neo31> on m'as dit fama 7keya mte3 espace de 50gb pour collecter tt les photos 7aja ki haka
<Neo31> plus d'infos ??
<sidkizz> dzl pr le retard Neo31
<sidkizz> oui il m'a demandé d'inscrire le mail de celui qui va avoir un full access sur le dossier
<sidkizz> alors j'ai réçu le mail de 5 personnes
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> j'aimerai avoir acces aussi sidkizz
<Neo31> check pv
<sidkizz> done
<Neo31> thx sidkizz
<Neo31> welcome lunapersa
<lunapersa> :)
<sidkizz> pleasure :)
<Neo31> sidkizz,
<Neo31> didn't get anything yet
<Neo31> please reinvite or send some link
<lahcini> Neo31, tu reçois rien via mail je pense, check les notifs de Mega
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> got a notif about closing my old account
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> i had to logging to reenable it
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> now it should be fine :p
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> entouma ta7kiw 3al mega weni mo5i mechi fel mediafire lol
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> creating a mega account
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bonsoir :)
<Neo31> re
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Neo31> re sidkizz
<Neo31> g rien recu sur ma boite email
<Neo31> it seems 3andi compte deja
<Neo31> mm ki na3mal forgot passowrd y9oli sent et je recois rien
<Neo31> na3mal compte bel gmail et je reessaye
<Neo31> taw n9olik tab3athli invite o5ra
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, dima dé5il fi 7it :p
<Neo31> che pa c koi le probleme ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> c bon sidkizz check new mail for invite
<Neo31> i have created a new mega account
<sidkizz> re Neo
<Neo31> re sidkizz
<sidkizz> done
<Neo31> thx a lot
<Neo31> checking
<Neo31> c bon
<Neo31> thx sidkizz
<Neo31> sry for disturbance !
<Neo31> uploading in few minutes
<Neo31> ubuntiste-msakni, 5oudh account w uploadi aussi
<sidkizz> Neo31: ma3adech t3awed-ha sorry.. :p
<sidkizz> ghochi s3ib rani xp
<ubuntiste-msakni> :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, déjà fait 9ablik :p :p  amma je fait les rotations nécessaire les photos
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> i'm so sorry sidkizz i wont say sorry again!
 * Neo31 is not sorry anymore :p
<lunapersa> xD
<Neo31> good boy ubuntiste-msakni
<ubuntiste-msakni> sidkizz, t'as pas un linkedin!! :p
<sidkizz> lol clever bot * xD
<sidkizz> ubuntiste-msakni: yep, here it is tn.linkedin.com/in/sidkikboubi/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Euuuh sidkizz ubuntiste-msakni = elacheche_anis = elacheche :D :D :D :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx :p
<sidkizz> welcome bro
<sidkizz> ahhh
<sidkizz> wena n9oul anis win xD
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> weni 3raftni chkoun sidkizz ? xD
<Neo31> hhh
<sidkizz> hhh
<sidkizz> lé 3ad Neo31 3raftek 9bal manchoufek nhar el event xD bel amara jit nlawej w nes2el 3lik xP
<ubuntiste-msakni> looool :D
<lunapersa> qui  parmi  vous  a fait l'upload  des photo
<lunapersa> sur wikiloves
<lunapersa> - 6 mn  :'(
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, lunapersa a des problèmes d'upload sur wikiloves
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam nizarus sorry :D :)
<nizarus> ahla ubuntiste-msakni normal tout le monde upload à cet instant là :)
<nizarus> donc lunapersa il faut être patiente :)
<lunapersa> 00:08 :(
<ubuntiste-msakni> fahamha :p :D
<nizarus> lunapersa, on me confirme que c'est fini :/ garde les pour l'année prochaine inchallah
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D hard luck x)
<nizarus> et tou
<nizarus> et toi ubuntiste-msakni tu as déposé des photos ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Nope :D Je visite pas des monument moi :( :( on plus sousse n'était pas dans la liste :/ D'ailleurs si l'event des remise des prix sera au musé de sousse je vais essayé de le visiter pour la premiere fois lors de l'event x) → #Bo5l
<lunapersa> :/ inch'allah
<Neo31> re
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<lunapersa> Neo31  on aura besoin d'une reunion  ce weekend
<Neo31> wa9tech lunapersa ?
<Neo31> sujet ?
<Neo31> sinon doodle + ml ;)
<Neo31> nizarus, 9adech 3andna 3al ML SFD juska mnt ?
<nizarus> 200 inscrits
<nizarus> :p
<nizarus> il y a un zero en trop :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> Coooool :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> oups x)
<nizarus> loooooool ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> lol
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-01
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, bjr :)
<elacheche_anis> gm SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, chkoun 3mel upload 5ater marit chay ltaw :D
<elacheche_anis> On a uploader vers un dossier MEGA partager :) eni illila je passe tout vers mon gplus, sinon nizarus à publié ces photos
<SalahMessaoud> link to mega directory ?
<elacheche_anis> French National Police Switch 37,000 Desktop PCs to Linux
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, awesome news :D
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, can you invite me to the mega directory ?
<elacheche_anis> Je pense que suel sidkizz qui peut le faire :/
<elacheche_anis> http://ubuntu.nizarus.tn/GNU30?page=1
<lunapersa> mar7bé Na3iL
<Na3iL> 3ayshék mariém ^^
<lunapersa> xD
<Na3iL> xDD
<Neo31> lahcini, wine les photos ?
<Neo31> an c bon u're coole
<Neo31> freeways 3amlou dossier ltawa ferigh
<Neo31> et les autres mizalou aussi
<lahcini> =)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-02
<ubuntiste-msakni> ping Neo31 :) ech 9awlik fil les vidéos :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> SalahMessaoud, you too!
<Neo31> pong ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> jaw
<Neo31> cool
<ubuntiste-msakni> Neo31, choft video mté3ik??
<Neo31> thx ma habatich video jamouss
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> habathha ?
<Neo31> mas9tik !!!
<Neo31> ghodwa chtal9ani 9odem beb dar
<Neo31> bach nibrakik
<ubuntiste-msakni> LooooooL.. Oui amma privé kén inti tnajjam tchoufha :D t7ib infassa5ha!!
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D walla mizyéna issé3a :D
<Neo31> ah lool
<Neo31> stanna
<Neo31> let me check
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-cATWG85IQ
<Neo31> het direct link in pv
<Neo31> can't find it
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D :D :p
<Neo31> haw lefdhaye7
<Neo31> got logged saye
<ubuntiste-msakni> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Neo31> 3al google tawa
<ubuntiste-msakni> c'est privé déjà.. mé ynajjam ychouf 7ad kén inti ;)
<Neo31> ok ubuntiste-msakni
<Neo31> no sound taw nchoufha apres
<Neo31> :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> x)
<ubuntiste-msakni> ok
<Neo31> 3andi celle de sidki aussi hhh ama ma habethech online
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> ta7founa aussi
<Neo31> xD
<ubuntiste-msakni> hana 9olli inrodha public walla infassa5ha :D
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> la la
<Neo31> ma trodhech publique
<Neo31> 5ali nchoufha apres
<Neo31> no sound tawa
<ubuntiste-msakni> Aya bn taw :D :p :*
<SalahMessaoud> reuuuh
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntiste-msakni, Publicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Neo31> lol SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> ubuntulog,
<Neo31> ubutiste fsa33
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> dima fadhi7ni everywhere
<Neo31> taw nijbidlou l'archive!!!
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, el video private :D
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> aya behi
<Neo31> hhh
<El-Beji> est ce que vous pouvez verifier la disponibilite de http://softwarefreedomday.tn/
<El-Beji> seems to no work
<El-Beji> ping elacheche_anis
<lahcini> El-Beji, le site est down à priori
<lahcini> le serveur je veux dire*
<El-Beji> ui ui
<El-Beji> il faut corriger le probleme le vite possible
<El-Beji> *plus
<lahcini> normalement c'est kangoulya qui s'en occupe , essaye de le contacter via twitter
<El-Beji> ok i'll see what i can do
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla El-Beji
<El-Beji> ui
<El-Beji> Neo31
<Neo31> j'ai envoyer un mail a nizarus
<Neo31> je verifie avec kangoulya et open tunisia sur irc
<El-Beji> ok il faut trouvez une solution le plus vite possible
<El-Beji> twakel 3ala rabbi
<El-Beji> :p
<El-Beji> *r
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> opentunisia chey7a fama adn il va essayer d'aider demain
<Neo31> sinon y a personne d'autre ce soir
<Neo31> on verra ce qu'on peut faire demain El-Beji
<Neo31> pe etre ke nizarus a des contacts
<El-Beji> ok nchalla
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-03
<Neo31> bjr SalahMessaoud
 * Neo31 going afk
<elacheche_anis> GM Neo31 SalahMessaoud :D
<Neo31> have a good day
<Neo31> GM elacheche_anis
<Neo31> c ya later
<SalahMessaoud> G.M elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ech 9awlik fil les videos SalahMessaoud :D :p
<elacheche_anis> A33333.. Insit l'upload des photos -_-'
<SalahMessaoud> lol
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, jaw 3alami :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> ping Fanen :) :D
<elacheche_anis> 3assléma :D Wine 7ayik yé rajel!! 3andik barcha mé tallitich!!
<Fanen> ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va Fanen !
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, désolé pour le retard taw bark b3tht mail :D
<Na3iL> anis pas grave :D merci bcp ^^
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, FYI de préférence l'event sera un samedi ou un samedi + dimanche :) car tout les membres sont des étudiant ou travaillent ;)
<Fanen> ça va bien , le travail m'empêche de suivre la communauté allah ghaleb
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, ki men gafsa ??
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL
<elacheche_anis> Fanen, rabbi y3inik :D
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, Na3iL
<Fanen> elacheche_anis, pm stp
<SalahMessaoud> oki :D
<elacheche_anis> sidkizz, :)
<sidkizz> 3assléma
<lunapersa> Na3iL
<lunapersa> asslémma
<Na3iL> 3asléma luna ^^ chna7wélek
<lunapersa> a5iiii  xD
<Na3iL> o5tiiiiiiiiiiii xDD
<lunapersa> elacheche_anis &Na3ilL
<Na3iL> elacheche_anis a5iii el kbir w énti o5tii el sa8ira hhh :p
<lunapersa> xD
<lunapersa> tu  as  vu  la  réponse  sur ML
<Na3iL> wé
<lunapersa> bien
<Na3iL> ^^
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Na3iL> elacheche salém ^^
<lunapersa> hawka mela  nadhem  rouèek  w 9oulilna men ba3d
<Na3iL> nchAllah
<lunapersa> ^^
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL,
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, FYI de préférence l'event sera un samedi ou un samedi + dimanche :) car tout les membres sont des étudiant ou travaillent ;)
<lunapersa> tkt  anis
<Na3iL> oui nchallah
<lunapersa> f  belo b kol chay
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<SalahMessaoud> slm :)
<lunapersa> w  alaikom essalem
<Neo31> hi folks
<SalahMessaoud> re
<nizarus> donc personne nous nous a fait une bannière pour le SFD :(
<FAnen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-04
<Neo31> bjr SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, gm
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, ca va ?
<Neo31> yep hmd et toi SalahMessaoud ?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> elacheche_anis, my ubuntu.com email is broken sent an email but nothin till now
<Neo31> i am still offline until it is fixed
<elacheche_anis> :o
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, ton ubuntu.com point vers ton gmail.com t'es encore accessible via ton gmail -_-
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, GM
<elacheche_anis> GM SalahMessaoud :)
<Na3iL> slm
<backtrackuser1> salem 3alaykom
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-05
<backtrackuser1> hide
<SalahMessaoud> BJR
<SalahMessaoud> ^^
<SalahMessaoud> Slm
<SalahMessaoud> ping Na3iL
<Na3iL> slam Salah :)
<SalahMessaoud> ca va ?
<Na3iL> 7mdl ça roule ^^ é toi
<SalahMessaoud> hmd
<Na3iL> haya béhi
<SalahMessaoud> ta3refchi solution bech n5addem cle orange sur ubuntu ?
<Na3iL> att nchouflék dhahérli kont tawa nchouf fi le7kéya hédhi
<SalahMessaoud> oki
<SalahMessaoud> thx
<Na3iL> yw :)
<Na3iL> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rafik/3g-orange-tunisie.html
<Drupalizer> Neo31, Yoo
<Drupalizer> ping Neo31
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, ca va ?
<Neo31> how r u doin ?
<Neo31> hmd :)
<Neo31> 5/5
<SalahMessaoud> hmd :D
<SalahMessaoud> 3indi mouchkla m3a cle E372 :(
<SalahMessaoud> nhar kamel n7areb fiha
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6197983/
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> lsusb SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> already reported
<Neo31> let me check
<SalahMessaoud> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<SalahMessaoud> 3malet kernel upgrade wallet todhher wired connection lol
<Neo31> orange wala telecom ?
<Neo31> ah je pense na3rafhha hedhi
<Neo31> ceck my old thread on the mailing list
<Neo31> i must google it
<Neo31> tich3il el cle ou pas SalahMessaoud ?
<Neo31> tu vois la cle comme storage ou comme momdem 3g ?
<SalahMessaoud> tech3el kil kelk second
<SalahMessaoud> No wired connection
<SalahMessaoud> kanet 9bel matodhherech jimla
<Neo31> mela je pense tu vois pas un removable storage non ?
<SalahMessaoud> No
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> normalement c le mode modem 3g
<SalahMessaoud> mahich mounted :D
<Neo31> et pas flash disk
<SalahMessaoud> oui
<Neo31> donc c bon cote modeswitch
<Neo31> ca doit marcher mnt
<Neo31> tu doit aller lel connection
<Neo31> w ta3mal add broadband 7aja ki haka
<Neo31> ubuntu version ?
<Neo31> welcome home luna
<SalahMessaoud> 12.04
<SalahMessaoud> jarrebt ma5edmetech
<SalahMessaoud> sudo usb_modeswitch -c /etc/usb_modeswitch.conf
<SalahMessaoud> Looking for target devices ...
<SalahMessaoud>  No devices in target mode or class found
<SalahMessaoud> Looking for default devices ...
<SalahMessaoud>    found matching product ID
<SalahMessaoud>    adding device
<SalahMessaoud>  Found device in default mode, class or configuration (1)
<SalahMessaoud> Accessing device 008 on bus 002 ...
<SalahMessaoud> Getting the current device configuration ...
<SalahMessaoud>  OK, got current device configuration (1)
<SalahMessaoud> Using first interface: 0x00
<SalahMessaoud> Error: message endpoint not given or found. Aborting.
<Neo31> http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Huawei_E367
<Neo31> voir les lignes Before/After running usb_modeswitch :
<Neo31> en bas
<Neo31> ton probleme n'est pas avec modeswitch
<Neo31> ca marche parfaitement si t'as cette ligne de lsusb sur ton terminal :
<Neo31> <SalahMessaoud> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcar
<Neo31> donc ne touche pas a l'usb_modeswitch
<Neo31> chouf le NetworkManager
<Neo31> ta3mal edit connection > add > mobile broadband > create > select device > continue...
<Neo31> 3andi 13.04 9odemi mais ca doit etre qq chose comme ca sur 12.04
<Neo31> tu doit verifier que t'as bien fait cette etape parce que tu n'as aucun probleme avec le usb_modeswitch
<SalahMessaoud> Oui deja 3malet creation mte3 new broadband connection
<Neo31> si t'es sur que t'as bien configurer la cle tu peut apres lancer un bug (mais normalement ca doit marcher la 12.04 avec cette cle deja)
<SalahMessaoud> Oui 9bal kenet te5dem direct tawa non
<SalahMessaoud> Deja Bug reported
<SalahMessaoud> en plus hadhiya fresh install
<lahcini> SalahMessaoud et Neo31 repost the problem please ? =)
<Neo31> ah ok SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> a3mal update mela
<Neo31> fresh install dima machi ba3dhha update
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> lahcini, usb_modeswitch ca marche parfaitement! mais la cle 3g ne connecte pas mm kan SalahMessaoud fait la configuration du mobile broadband pour la cle
<lahcini> et il a résolu le blém ou pas encore =) ? cc SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> pas encore lahcini
<Neo31> on a eliminer la possibilite de probleme usb_modeswitch, ca marche parfaitement
<Neo31> reste a faire la mise a jour du systeme
<Neo31> et retester
<Neo31> et verifier qu'il a fait la bonne configuration
<Neo31> sinon ynajam yjarrab bug report! (de preference yzid ya3mal check 3al #ubuntu avant de faire un report)
<lahcini> c'est quoi le gestionnaire de bureau ( desktop manager ) le moins gourmand en ressource système ?
<SalahMessaoud> re
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, deja fais fresh install + update
<lahcini> SalahMessaoud, sudo apt-get upgrade*
<lahcini> sudo apt-get upgrade
<SalahMessaoud> deja fais :D
<lahcini> :D
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, try the live cd !
<SalahMessaoud> bon el marra loula matodhherech
<Neo31> otherwise go on #ubuntu then report it
<SalahMessaoud> ba3ed 3malet upgrade wallet todhher wired connection
<SalahMessaoud> elli hiya mouch logic
<Neo31> fibali famma bug ki haka wired connection SalahMessaoud ama ti5dim
<Neo31> 3g todhhor wired ama ti5dim
<guest4> hiii
#ubuntu-tn 2013-10-06
<SalahMessaoud> bjr
<Na3iL> Bnj Salah
<Neo31> bjr
<SalahMessaoud> Themmechi jeux behya ? :D
<SalahMessaoud> 3a 9ad laptop mte3i :D
<Na3iL> re dsl mafo9téch bel msg xD
<Na3iL> ma3andich 8ram fel les jeux mé kén t7éb jeux goli 3la esmha ataw nchouflék :p
<Na3iL> bnj Neo
<SalahMessaoud> 7weja mte3 4 gb ram graphic  intel integre intel celeron 2.0
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<Na3iL> 3la ubuntu walla winebug xD
<SalahMessaoud> ubuntu
<Na3iL> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/getdeb?redirect=1
<Na3iL> 3amnawél 5adémt gta san andreas 3al ubuntu bel wine w  POL
<Na3iL> ou b1 sob steam 5ir
<SalahMessaoud> steam ?
<Na3iL> wé
<SalahMessaoud> yelzemni n5addem l cle connection 5ir
<Na3iL> ltaw ma5damlekech
<SalahMessaoud> no
<Na3iL> taba3t les étapes ?
<SalahMessaoud> Yep
<Na3iL> passe fb
<Neo31> xonotic (FPS)
<khaldos> salem
<plof_> hi everyone
<plof_> chthema jdid f ubuntu ?
<plof_> teolemon , hi
<proby> Na3iL , hi
<proby> chbikom mata7koch 3la ubuntu etc ?
<Na3iL> salém Proby
<proby> Na3iL  , dima tji li channel ?
<Na3iL> wé
<proby> nice
<proby> thamech chkon ta7t 20 ?
<Na3iL> nn j'ai 20 bédhabt xDD pkoi
<proby> cool
<proby> car je crois cha3b lkol 23+
<Na3iL> wlhi mana3réf yomkén
<proby> dima mathamech conversations fi channel
<Na3iL> nn ana nalga chkoun ya7ki na7ki
<proby> good Na3il
<proby> r u from ?
<Na3iL> gafsa é toi
<proby> bouzid
<proby> ta3rifich fares hannachi ?
<Na3iL> ravi :)
<Na3iL> nn
<proby> chta3mil b ubuntu ?
<proby> willa bil a7ra guidech lik m3a ubuntu ,
<proby> ?
 * proby is fed up from talking to westerns xD
<proby> dunnow sometimes i think the guys here are not friendly
<Na3iL> nn ya proby wlh manfi9ha bel les msgs fel irc c pour ça
<Na3iL> mén 2008 nesta3mél fi ubunu w j'ai testé plusieurs autres distributions
<proby> good
<proby> gnome ?
<Na3iL> tawa unity
<proby> thema base mta3 users f gafsa ?
<proby> willa r u  alone ?
<Na3iL> I'm alone but I've created a club in gafsa
<Na3iL> called ITPTC
<proby> awesome dude :D
<Na3iL> ^^
<proby> Na3iL , developi sa3ET ?
<Na3iL> ndevelopi koi bedhabt xD
<proby> i meant you write code ?
<Na3iL> yup
<Na3iL> I love condi' <3
<Na3iL> codin' *
<proby> good
<proby> in what ?
<Na3iL> web and app
<proby> i see
<Na3iL> :) ur name on fb
<proby> plof.polo
<Na3iL> done
<proby> i tried always to contact elacheche_anis in fb but it looks that a wave of 7ogra is shaking tunisia those days
<proby> xD
<Na3iL> no proby ya5dém barcha c pour ça
<Na3iL> bel3akés anis mén a3az enes je te jure :)
<proby> yeah i know
<proby> but dunnow those days xD
<Na3iL> it's okay , he work hard
<proby> Na3iL , r u having heet problems ?
<Na3iL> yup in my laptop xD
<proby> which is ?
<proby> dell xD
<proby> ?
<Na3iL> ventilo yos5én barcha w sa3ét y5aréj do5an lol
<Na3iL> nope hp
<Na3iL> HP pavilion g6 - 1225 ek
<proby> i see
<proby> unity ?
<Na3iL> yup
<proby> 2 gpus ?
<Na3iL> yea
<proby> shut off one of them
<proby> the nvidia
<proby> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<Na3iL> nn mouch mochkélt carte graphique
<Na3iL> probleme mél pc 5atér j'ai déja testé avec WineBug
<Na3iL> w chay nafés el probléme
<proby> i see
<proby> 3lech takra windows ?
<Na3iL> je crois el 7kéya fel ventilo lézémha tandhifa w pate thermique
<proby> 3lech takrah windows dude ?
<Na3iL> lol goli chkoun mayakrhouch ?
<proby> bon
<proby> malazimch l3abd ytaba3 l9ati3
<proby> :p
<proby> fil korh or fil 7ob xD
<Na3iL> et wé t'as raison xD
<proby> ta9Ra faculté ?
<Na3iL> nn bac info
<Na3iL> é toi ?
<proby> fac
<Na3iL> b1
<proby> 3lech bac ? 20 , repeating some things ?
<Na3iL> yeah , doubélt fel bac
<proby> so you are 19 :p
<Na3iL> no 20 :p
<proby> anyways
<proby> kifech t3arifit 3la linux ?
<Na3iL> kén 3ana pc fel dar bureautique mén 3ahd el esti9lél xD lol sab fih WineBug rzin , jarébt sabi arch linux
<Na3iL> 5dam labés mén wa9t'ha nesta3mél fi linux 2 + arta7li fi domaine el hack etc ..
<proby> tifhim hack ?
<Na3iL> yup
<proby> thema wa7id ja lmara li fatit
<proby> nhar kamil yiss il 3al hack
<Na3iL> passe fb
<proby> 1 seconde
<proby> lol othkor .... yji yijri
<proby> khaldos , cv , ch3amil fil mo8amra ?
<khaldos> cv
<proby> khaldos , ch3malt fi mothakra ?
<khaldos> T3alimit
<proby> awesome
<proby> Tux-Tn, what is up ?
<Guest76643> lunapersa , hi
<lunapersa> Bonjour
<Guest76643> lunapersa , r u a gril ?
<lunapersa> Qui vous etes ?
<Guest76643> guest
<Guest76643> lunapersa , r u a gril ?
<lunapersa> non  je suis un robot
<Guest76643> Car les filles spécialement de tunisie ne s'interssent plus qu'au makeup
<Guest76643> xD
<lunapersa> Ah bon !
<lunapersa> merci  pour l'info
<plof__> Yep
<plof__> tu sais c ça la realité
<lunapersa> si tu  as besoin  de l'aide  vas-y  c'est  quoi ton  probleme
<plof__> j'ai un problemme de température de gpu
<plof__> dunnow if i should downgrade xorg or is it from unity
<plof__> and it looks like no one is having the same problem
<plof__> nor they are friendly to talk
<plof__> mm/m
<lunapersa> xorg ?
<plof__> yay
<plof__> X
<plof__> https://www.x.org
<plof__> anyways , it is nice that someone replied lunapersa especially when she is a girl from an arbic country trying to promote linux
<atef-zayati> Bonsoir tout le monde
<nizarus> ahla atef-zayati
<atef-zayati> Je croyais que le RDV était sur #CLibre
<atef-zayati> :)
<nizarus> atef-zayati, non notre salon c'est #clibre.tn :)
<atef-zayati> Ah ok
<lahcini> je profite pour sauvegarder le salon :) ! merci nizarus
<nizarus> de rien lahcini
<atef-zayati> Je suppose que ça n'a pas encore commencé, non?
<nizarus> il n'y a personne :/
<atef-zayati> Peut être ils ne savent pas que c'est sur freenode
<nizarus> :/
<atef-zayati> Alors, nous allons discuter ou reporter à une autre fois
<nizarus> discutons sur #clibre.tn :)
<atef-zayati> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-30
<salahgo> Yall!
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-03
<Na3iL> Aîd Mubarek à tous
#ubuntu-tn 2014-10-04
<An0nyme> السلام عليكم و مبروك عيدكم
<BoFFire> Saha 3idkoum à nos amis tunisiens aussi :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-28
<nizarus> bjr, elacheche
<nizarus> c'est normal que le miroir prend tout ce temps sans terminer la synchro ?
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus
<elacheche> Euuh, non! Avec 1Gbps NON, c'est pas normal, c'est pourquoi je pense qu'elle est pas entrain de synchroniser.. Ou ils synchronisent avec une mauvasie miroir
<elacheche> nabdev, Il a pas répondu à mon mail, alors je suppose qu'ils ont rien changé durant le weekend.. Peut être ils vont le faire cette semaine..
<elacheche> nizarus, *
<nizarus> il y a eu des changement dans le miroir
<nizarus> maintenant il y a toutes les versions
<nizarus> mais il y a des fichiers qui manquent
<elacheche> :/
<elacheche> nizarus, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.tn-archive2
<elacheche> Tu parle des version ubuntu??
<elacheche> Y a que les 2 LTS ici!
<elacheche> Par contre dans la miroir y a plusiuers version ça c'est vrai, y compris des versions sans support
<nabdev> o/ Iidkom mabrouk
<elacheche> Snine dayma nabdev :)
<nabdev> :)
<nabdev> question à propos le routeur d-link , possible d'avoir touts les mac-adress déjà fait au moins une connexion avec le modem ou non ?
<nabdev> dans les logs j'ai que les terminaux actuelement connecté , alors que je veux les anciens
<elacheche> Emmm.. possible si y a des log système :/ → DHCP ou autre..
<elacheche> t'es connecter sur le shel du dlink?
<nabdev> oui
<elacheche> de quel dlink tu parle déjà? t'es un client TT?? x) → 3andik ktif là bas!
<nabdev> routeur D-link DAP-1160
<nabdev> client orange
<elacheche> DAP!! C'est un Access point pas un routeur :/ Les DAP fonctionnent comme routeur ??!!
<nabdev> oui , AP :/
<elacheche> Euuh, c'est quoi le source d'internet pour ton dap? x)
<nabdev> type de abonnement ou source physique (switcher)?
<elacheche> source physique.. C'est pas Orange qui t'as donnée ça n'est ce pas?
<nabdev> non
<elacheche> Ton dhcp est gérer par la DAP ou l'autre éuipeement?
<nabdev> un fibre optique installé ensuite DAP lié à pour l'access wifi
<nabdev> je pense qu'on a un autre equipement
<elacheche> Ah! OK! Le dhcpo est gére par ton DAP ou le routeur de Orange?
<elacheche> Si c'est le DAP qui gére DHCP tu peux chercher les fichiers des lease dhcp
<elacheche> de cette façon tu auras un bon historique des machines conncté
<nabdev> routeur d'Orange je pense ( j'ai pas une bonne connaissance sur le reseau installé )
<elacheche> verfie sous → /var/lib/dhcp/
<elacheche> Eni les DAP dlink que j'ai sont pas accessible via telnet ou ssh.. alors je peux pas aider :/
<elacheche> Mais ur mon CentOS (gateway) les lease DHCP sont sous /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases
<elacheche> et /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases~
<nabdev> ( ta7ki bes3ib elacheche :/ ) , sous windows , je peux acceder seulement avec le navig pas directement sur le sys de fichiers DHCPD
<elacheche> nabdev, <elacheche> t'es connecter sur le shel du dlink? → T'as dis OUI :)
<elacheche> shell*
<nabdev> oui, tu as raison , comment je peux connecter si tu as une idée ?
<elacheche> euuuh nabdav, je sais pas si c'est possible :) :D Les DAP que j'ai n'ont pas un accées telnet pardéfaut..  alors j'ai jamais accéder au shell..
<elacheche> au début j'ai pensé que c'est un routeur, les routeur ont des shell pardéfaut..
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, quel sont les ports ouverts sur ton dlink?
<elacheche> presque rien davlefouAMD :)
<elacheche> PORT   STATE SERVICE    VERSION
<elacheche> 53/tcp open  domain     Microsoft DNS 6.1.7600
<elacheche> 80/tcp open  tcpwrapped
<elacheche> C'est un Acess Point pas un routeur :)
<davlefouAMD> donc seulement un accés web
<elacheche> Yep :)
<davlefouAMD> Où bloque tu?
<elacheche> Ah! non c'est pas moi c'est nabdev :) <nabdev> question à propos le routeur d-link , possible d'avoir touts les mac-adress déjà fait au moins une connexion avec le modem ou non ?
<elacheche> davlefouAMD, il parle de la point d'accées là, pas un routeur ou un modem :)
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, désolé pour l'erreur de personne!
<elacheche> no problem :D
<elacheche> davlefouAMD, je sais bien les limites de mes DAP moi x)
<davlefouAMD> et un petit Mabrouk aussi!
<elacheche> Pour le Aid?
<elacheche> Merci davlefouAMD x)
<davlefouAMD> Non, pour l'oktoberfest... franchement, des fois, vous avez des questions les mecs!
<elacheche> loool who knows davlefouAMD x)
<elacheche> :D thx w)
<elacheche> x)
<Dro__> bsr
<elacheche_anis> Hey Dro__ :)
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, fi kolli makan :p salem ça va?
<elacheche_anis> hahahha :D Mtaya7 3liya kén ChanServ w chaker :p x)
<Dro__> loool
<elacheche_anis> ça passe :)
<Dro__> surtout chaker , rakech akther mel ChanServ  :p
<elacheche_anis> :D
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, tu travailles depuis qd?
<elacheche_anis> 2012, pourquoi?
<Dro__> elacheche_anis, tu as déjà fait un contrat sivp?
<elacheche_anis> Dro__: on discute ce genre des trcus en privé ubuntulog is watching :p
<Dro__> 7ayer fi 7kaya
<Dro__> lol
<Dro__> d'accord
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-29
<Dro__> bjr d4rk-5c0rp nizarus elacheche  ...
<d4rk-5c0rp> mroning Dro__
<elacheche> Yo Dro__ nizarus :)
<chaker> elacheche, Dro__: mani 5ayef 3ala el ChanServ man7ebech n5alih wa7do hathaka 3lech :p, Inchalah 3idkom mabrouk by the way :)
<elacheche> Snine dayma chaker :p :D
<chaker> thanks elacheche :) ach 7atharto lel SFD?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-30
<elacheche> Morning nizarus :D
<nizarus> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> ça va?
<nizarus> fatigué :/
<elacheche> me too x) Itta9ss yta3ab :(
<nizarus> après la première journée d'enseignement :/
<elacheche> hahahaha :D
<nizarus> ya chmayti
<elacheche> Eni dima té3ib :D x)
<nizarus> :-)
 * elacheche is upgrading he's Workstation to 14.04 xD
<nizarus> heuu ! 14.04 ? moi j'était entrain de faire la maj pour la 15.10 :p
<elacheche> :D That's my work workstation :D x) And I don't use the do-release-upgrade binary shipped by cononical
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-01
<sabri-icone> elacheche_anis: haw fema zouz achouchet
<elacheche_anis> hey sabri-icone :) elacheche est un bot le soir :)
<elacheche_anis> Salut les gars!
<sabri-icone> salem
<sabri-icone> boti boti wla boti dh3if :D
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: kol marra kiféch :p :)
<sabri-icone> hhh mechia maah elachech hedha
<sabri-icone> elacheche: ti wink
<sabri-icone> hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> sabri-icone: hay chin3it bil mtar mchit nitfa9ad x(
<sabri-icone> saha alikom
<sabri-icone> lehna t9oul dar mayet la hess la chy w te9Es lah9i9a behi la s5ana la bard
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-02
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus :)
<nizarus> ahla elacheche, sba7 ennour
<elacheche> En forme? :)
<nizarus> hamdoullah :)
<elacheche> :)
<Chikore> Bonjour nizarus :)
<nizarus> bjr elacheche
<nizarus> bjr Chikore :)
<elacheche> o/
<Chikore> elacheche, o/ salam
<elacheche> wassup loco!
<volkovmqx> yo
<nabdev> o/ all()
<elacheche> Hey nabdev :)
<nabdev> hey elacheche :)
<nabdev> asus vs thinkpad ? :p
<volkovmqx> thinkpad :D
<nabdev> volkovmqx> https://www.quora.com/Are-ASUS-laptops-better-than-Lenovo-Why-or-why-not
<volkovmqx> tous simplement la disponibilité des piéces de rechange
<volkovmqx> de lenevo est plus que asus ;)
<elacheche> nabdev, thinkpad!
<elacheche> But to be more specific you can ask for specific asus or thinkpad models ;)
<nabdev> thinkpag : http://ktd-eshop.com/home/1107-lenovo-thinkpad-e530c.html vs asus : http://www.tunisianet.com.tn/ordinateur-portable/12737-pc-portable-asus-k555ld-i5-5e-gen-8-go-dark-brown.html
<nabdev> thinkpad*
<elacheche> Asus :D
<elacheche> "Core i5-5200U ﻿, up to 2.7 Ghz, 3 Mo de mémoire cache - Mémoire 8 Go" VS  "Core i5-3320  2.6Ghz , 3 Mo de mémoire cache - 4 Go de mémoire"
<nabdev> what is the different between up to 2.7 and 2.6 ?
<elacheche> C'est le MAX
<elacheche> Mais aussi y a un diff de 4G de RAM!
<nabdev> pourquoi parfois, on a "up to" et parfois non ?
<nabdev> pour le ram est extensible ( n'oublie pas la diff de prix 1079 vs 946 )
<elacheche> le diff de prix inti to7kom "lih mouch eni :D
<nabdev> no9sed e diff najem nechri bih ram okhra :D
<elacheche> :D Qu'est ce que tu gagne? :p :D
<nabdev> marque Thinkpad :v au lien d'asus :D
<elacheche> +1 :D
<elacheche_anis> Evening!
<elacheche_anis> Yo crack3r :)
<crack3r> yo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Wassup?! Miss you friend!
<crack3r> walahi pareil, makech bech tahbet tounes nchoufouk ? :P
<elacheche_anis> JLLFST next wednesday :)
<crack3r> oh cool, mela nbarmjou 9hiwa :D
<elacheche_anis> OK :D Let me just plan my day :D I still didn't plan it :D
#ubuntu-tn 2015-10-04
<nizarus> elacheche alors cette formation du 11 ?
<elacheche> That's what I was thinking about nizarus  :/ :/
<elacheche> After Rached confirmed that he'll be incharge, I already planned something for that day that I can't cancel it :/ And no one stands up and said that he can help on it :/ :/ :/
<nizarus> ftiriaa elle est du cllfst non ?
<nizarus> ils ne peuvent pas le faire ?
<elacheche> emm why not.. Je check avec elle.. nice idea
<nizarus> ils sont actifs, ils sont sur place et ils peuvent ajouter ça à leur rapport d'activités ;-)
<elacheche> nizarus: elle dit qu'elle va voir avec CLLFST :) Ataw inzid nimrijha le jour du JLL :D
<nizarus> le jll c'est le 7 ça sera trop tard.
<elacheche> JE sais.. Elle va voir avec l'équipe demain.. CLLFST yo5dhou les décisions kén via des réunion phisyques x) → C'est pourquoi on reçoit les emails en reatds car ils discutent tout IRL avant de répondre..
<elacheche> nizarus: à propos du JLL :) Tikhdim ghodwa? :p
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> mais le jll c'est pas demain
<elacheche> I know nizarus :D Quand tu termine? Je veux passer récupére la nappe + le banner → J'ai pas pu te contacté hier ou aujoud'hui pour ça :'( sorry..
<elacheche> Eni je peux venir à sayada ou monastir après 18h..
<nizarus> après 18h je suis à Sayada
<nizarus> sinon je peux les donner à Rached et tu les cherches chez lui à Sousse
<elacheche> Je peux venir à sayada.. Je prend le metro de 18h30, je serai à sayda 19h30.. Je récupére les trucs et je re-prend le dernier metro de 19h40 vers sousse :)
<nizarus> comme tu veux
<elacheche> Si tu sera dispo à Sayada alors j'ai pas de problème :)
<elacheche> Dès que y a du transport
<nizarus> si le métro de sousse fait de retard et l'autre arrive à temps :p
<elacheche> hahaha no problem :D I'll find my way :D
<nizarus> il y a aussi habib qui fait des séances à l'EPI
<elacheche> Je suis pas à Sahloul.. Alors Metro a9rabli...
<elacheche> GTG, binetna tel demain inchalah.. GN
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-03
<praisethemoon> i'm the hardest working person ever
 * praisethemoon works at 8AM, comes to work at 7:08
 * praisethemoon then completes his online course at coursera
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: I know only one guy claiming that so far :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: and who is that :D
<pavlushka> His initial is p :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: is he pavlushka? :D :D :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: unfortunately the other one :p
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: there is only you and me with a 'p' initial name
<praisethemoon> it means that
<praisethemoon> it's ....
<praisethemoon> no .. it cant be ...
<elacheche> Morningfolks
<praisethemoon> elacheche: finally
<praisethemoon> you have drinking coffee the entire morning?
<elacheche> Alreayd finished the 1nd one, but I need more I guess..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: How often you come to Sousse?
<praisethemoon> I'm originally from Sousse :)
<praisethemoon> and my home is there
<elacheche> Good, how often you come home :p
<praisethemoon> uhmm, probably twice a month
<elacheche> Awesome :)
<praisethemoon> I dont work saturday
<elacheche> Better :D :p
<praisethemoon> yeah, but from 8AM to 6PM is a lot ;-;
<praisethemoon> not enough time to finish berserk
<elacheche> I have a little plan.. I need to prepare things then will discuss it in details ;) :p
<praisethemoon> Sure :) I'm already excited xD
<elacheche> Euuh, you'll learn how to manage you after work.. I know it's hard to have energy at night, but after months you'll learn that you should keep/generate some energy for night :)
<elacheche> BTW, what lang you use @work?
<praisethemoon> I hope so ^^
<praisethemoon> At work, Java
<praisethemoon> but i'm proficient in C/C++
<praisethemoon> and a python newbie :3
<elacheche> Great :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: i'm returning to sousse this weekend btw :D
<elacheche> Great :D We try to have a 1 hour coffee together? I study sunday, and not sur what I'll have saturday, but will try to plan something! → It's not easy to be married, you don't manage your time by youself :p
<praisethemoon> hehe :) i'm sure you are right
<praisethemoon> or if you want, we can have viber call or something similar :)
<praisethemoon> but in anycase, sunday I will get back to Tunis, so it's preferably to be a morning coffee :3 ^^
<elacheche> It's still monday :p will plan something
<elacheche> I don't use vider :D
<elacheche> viber*
<praisethemoon> I expected that :D
<elacheche> X)
<praisethemoon> because personally i dislike it too ..
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> well i recently made a fb account
<praisethemoon> with my true id
<praisethemoon> trying to be social
<praisethemoon> to get in touch with the world and probably find more opportunities
<praisethemoon> who knows these days :3
<praisethemoon> but originally i dislike fb
<elacheche> I stopped using fb.. Just readonly mode once a day.. Some of my contacts can't understand that I'm not using it anymore and still send me msg there
<praisethemoon> did you post an update about it ?
<elacheche> Yeah, every X days..
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> alright, lunch time
<praisethemoon> more like
<praisethemoon> LAUNCH TIME
<elacheche> WooW!! Already midday o_O
<elacheche> Yo chargui ! :D
<elacheche> Mara7bi :)
<elacheche> Laifa: Hello! How can we help you today?
<chargui> ahlan  elacheche it has been a long time XD
<Laifa> 3andi problème fe pc n7eb na3mel dualboot
<Laifa> Windows + kubuntu
<Laifa> Mais mahabech
<elacheche> Happy to see you here chargui :) Chekc this please → https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/02/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<elacheche> Laifa: Qu'est ce que t'as essayé pour faire le duel boot?
<Laifa> No9sed fel installation les système kol wa7ed fe partition
<Laifa> Mais wa9t t7el el pc ydemarie 3ala Windows akagow
<Laifa> Akahow
<elacheche> Je sais Laifa.. T'as dis que le duel boot ne "veut" pas fonctionner.. Tu me dis comment t'as essayer de faire ça pour savoir ce qui va pas :)
<elacheche> ?
<elacheche> Salut nizarus :)
<nizarus> Ahla elacheche :)
<elacheche> nizarus: Bizarement, 2 personne du groupe FB ont venu ici hier soir cherchant de l'aide!! :D
<elacheche> nizarus: check  https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/02/%23ubuntu-tn.html :D
<nizarus> ah ! bonne nouvelle elacheche :p
<elacheche> Laifa: ici aussi pour un problème de duel boot, que je suis sur qu'on peut le résoudre dans quelques minutes :)
<elacheche> Laifa: comment t'as tombé sur notre channel irc?
<nizarus> pour le problème de dual boot il faut penser au mode uefi :/
<Laifa> Ena membre fel mailing liste
<elacheche> Mara7bi Laifa :)
<elacheche> nizarus: yep eufi blid.. Mais on peut résoudre ça je pense..
<Laifa> Kitch
<nizarus> elacheche: sur notre page Failbook il y a une réponse automatique "Bonjour,
<nizarus> Merci de partager votre probleme sur la mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> Ou rejoindre notre channel irc, peut être quelqu'un peut t'aider en temps réel http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-tn
<nizarus> Ou tu peux le partager sur le groupe https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn
<Laifa> Kifech
<Laifa> Ok
<Laifa> Ena s2el membre de UBUNTU tn
<Laifa> 3tani méthode mais mahabetech temchi
<elacheche> Laifa: Tu peut partager avec nous des detailles sur les partitions que t'as?
<Laifa> Ena el pc disque dur 1 to
<elacheche> Laifa: T'es sous windows maintenant ou tu utilise un LiveUSB?
<Laifa> 3malt partition fiha 300go lel Windows
<Laifa> Tawa nn ena  manich 9odem pc
<Laifa> W ba3ed el ba9i kamelt partition 200 go lel kubuntu
<elacheche> D'accord.. Si tu utilise le bon bootloader (bios/legacy) tu dois lancer l'installation, lors de l'étape de partitionnement, tu selectionne l'option pour faire le partitionnement manuellement, tu slectionne la partiton de 200GO et tu la format en ext4 et tu la mont sur "/".. et tout doit être bon..
<elacheche> MAis y a des detaills que je connais pas, qui peuvent changer les choses..
<nizarus> c'est quel version windows déjà ?
 * elacheche need to get some food.. BRB
<Laifa_> Aloo
<praisethemoon> elacheche: let's hope it will 6PM in like 5 mins xDDD
 * elacheche is back
<praisethemoon> elacheche: welcome back :D
<praisethemoon> had a good lunch?
<elacheche> hmd :D
<praisethemoon> hmd <3
<praisethemoon> is anyone alive?
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: o/
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> i'll guess i'll code berserk a bit
<praisethemoon> since i dont have much to do :3
<amtn> شفتوني وانا ميت؟
<elacheche> hahhaa :D
<amtn> les dernieres preparations?
<elacheche> Euuh, non, j'ai pas avancé.. Je suis au travail.. Et l'organisateur ne répond pas à mes mails sur la ML :-$
<amtn> j'espere que c'est pas grave :(
<elacheche> hope so :)
<nizarus> conaissant Zied, il doit être débordé en une et mille choses :/
<nizarus> il ne faut pas trop compter sur lui.
<elacheche> je sais.. C'est pourquoiu je vais l'appeler par téléphone le soir..
<elacheche> nizarus: sinon t'as lu ma discussion avec Ali hiar soir (ici) ?
<elacheche> hier*
<nizarus> ali il a quel pseudo ?
<elacheche> alibhk
<nizarus> je regarde ça
<elacheche> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/10/02/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<nizarus> bonne idée
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> nice logs
<praisethemoon> thank you ubuntulog_
<praisethemoon>  i think it would be fun to have a bot on this channel :D
<praisethemoon> i would call him ubot
<praisethemoon> or ubottu
<elacheche> praisethemoon: there is already a ubot one :)
<praisethemoon> who?
<elacheche> he's just "ask" x)
<praisethemoon> uhhm
<elacheche> And ubottu too :D
<praisethemoon> all my ideas
<elacheche> http://ubottu.com/
<praisethemoon> are taken
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> i have nothing left
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<elacheche> We already use if to manage meetings
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> oh alright :D
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<elacheche> Here is the whole list :D
<praisethemoon> those these are prebuilt bots?
<elacheche> It's a list of bots that we can use as a LoCo.. They're managed by the Ubuntu IRC Team.. If we need any, we just ask for it to join us
<amtn> dans /etc/adduser.conf il y a une variable QUOTAUSER=''
<amtn> Est-ce qu'elle peut servir pour definir des quota sur un vps openvm
<elacheche> oui amtn
<amtn> ah bon.. je cherchais il y a longtemps !!
<amtn> de toute façon.. moi je fait des tests en local
<elacheche> mais amtn ton vmin gérer déjà les quota.. via autres fichiers je pense
<amtn> avec virtualmin je trouve pas
<amtn> mm si j'indique un quota ça ne marche pas
<elacheche> https://www.virtualmin.com/documentation/id%2Cvirtualmin_module_configuration#toc-quota-setup-for-domain-and-mail-users-2M-APnOb
<amtn> c'est a cause de openvz
<elacheche> ça fonctionne à merveille chez moi
<amtn> openvz ou kvm?
<amtn> le lien indique bien que ce n'est qu'une avertissement
<elacheche> Euuuh, j'ai des KVM.. Mais je pense que ça doit fonctionner pour openvz aussi
<amtn> non malheureusement
<amtn> digitalocean offre des kvm au mm prix
<amtn> mé en $
<elacheche> Emm.. Selon quelques posts sur le forum de vmin.. le support des quotas pour openvz dépond de la host :/
<amtn> de toute façon, c'est pas aussi grave
<amtn> j'ai remarque, il y a qques jours que mon serveur est plein jusqu'a etoffement!!
<amtn> c'etait a cause de ma politique de backup
<amtn> donc definir un quota, c'est bien mm pour un seul site
<amtn> mé c'est pas tres grave pour moi
<amtn> je l'ai négligé un peu durant l'été
<amtn> les home sous ubuntu sont 755?
<elacheche> oui
<amtn> je ne comprends pas pourquoi...
<amtn> c'est le cas de debian aussi
<amtn> normalement, quand plusieurs user utilisent un ordinateur, aucun ne doit parcourir ou afficher le contenu de l'autre
<amtn> ça devient plus grave pour des dossiers sensibles comme le .ssh ou le .mozilla....
<elacheche> yep, no idea why they have a such choice..
<elacheche> Hello there midox
<midox> hey
 * elacheche is not sure if it's the midox he's thinking about or just an other one x)
<elacheche> How can we help you midox :)
<midox>  i'm one of the interested for participation a la celebration de 5 oct how can registre
<nizarus> le .ssh .mozilla et .thunderbird sont en 700 :)
<nizarus> déjà dans ubuntu le groupe principal ne contient que le seul propriétaire
<elacheche> midox: define "participation" :) You wanna join as as "ubuntu-tn" member or just you wanna be there for the event?
<elacheche> nizarus: you'll be there? or you have classes?
<praisethemoon> elacheche: #define participation
<elacheche> He's gone :( what did I di wrong? :'(
<praisethemoon> sorry, I couldn't resist
<praisethemoon> he'll come back
<praisethemoon> if he's really interested
<elacheche> nice geeky joke praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> yeah, 2nd time if you remember :D
<amtn> elacheche: tu utilise trop l'anglais.. tu sais bien qu'il s'agit de la 3e lanngue
<praisethemoon> 1st time when you told me to define small
<nizarus> elacheche: j'ai la matiné de libre. J'ai pas programmer d'y aller mais si la communauté u-tn sera présente je viendrais dire bonjour :)
<amtn> deja.. on ne parle pas bien la premiere :(
<praisethemoon> amtn: we are anglofrancophotunisiano community
<elacheche> Parfait nizarus :D
<amtn> nizarus: merci pour l'info sur ces dossiers .ssh .mozilla et co.. mais que veux-tu dire du seul proprietaire?
<amtn> praisethemoon: we ara chakchouka bel hargmq :P
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<elacheche> English is better than French :D I support this opinion : http://bit.ly/2cXR6AO
<praisethemoon> same here
<elacheche> nizarus: amtn est un autre enseignant qui utilise les LL en classe :) → You can see that my French isn't perfect amtn :p :)
<amtn> moi mon anglais non plus
<amtn> ce qui m'a supéfé un jour.. un ami algérien.. il ne connait pas le fr mé tres confortable avec l'eng
<amtn> stupéfié
<amtn> allez.. je vais bidouiller avec le fichier adduser.conf et voir ce qui va arriver
<amtn> a ++
<elacheche> ++
<nizarus> lool elacheche message en double sur la ML u-tn
<nizarus> amtn: par défaut ubuntu crée pour l'utilisateur un groupe principal qui ne le contient que lui
<elacheche> oui.. j'ai pensé que t'as oublié de partager là bas x(
<elacheche> ma faute
<amtn> mmm, c'est ce qu'il fait tout le temps je crois.. a tout moment quand on ajoute un user avec adduser..
<amtn> il crée aussi un groupe du mm nom
<amtn> c'est ça? non?
<nizarus> elacheche: j'ai envoyé avec une adresse non enregistrée dans la ML j'ai dû le renvoyer une seconde fois en me disant "j'espère que Anis ne fera pas le transfert"
<nizarus> amtn: yep
<elacheche> loool x) sorry, I couldn't resist that x)
<amtn> :D
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: ohayo o/
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: ohio (belkinsa) o/
<elacheche> praisethemoon: now you should firgureout what "belkinsa" means x)
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> hello? :D :D :D
<elacheche> :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: belkinsa is an Ubuntu Member who lives in Ohio, :p
<elacheche> Here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/belkinsa
<elacheche> She's a CC as well..
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Yes, She is, but I kept it from you :p
<praisethemoon> interesting :D
<praisethemoon> why would you do that :'(
<elacheche> do what?
<praisethemoon> keep it from me ;-;
<pavlushka> elacheche: keeping things from praisethemoon :p
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> okay and what brings her to our discussion?
<praisethemoon> just curious :3
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: you said ohayo, so it came to my mind to create a little fun :)
<praisethemoon> Oh xD I see the link now :)
<praisethemoon> she's a very interesting person indeed!
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: oh, my fun wasn't? so it went over your head :p
<pavlushka> abt interesting
<praisethemoon> yeah :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: btw, I know ahoy (Sailors call) but not ohayo :)
<praisethemoon> yeah!
<praisethemoon> ohayo is japanese :3
<praisethemoon> and we cant speak pirate language, elacheche might kick us x'D
<pavlushka> lol
 * elacheche is O:-)
<praisethemoon> until someone start DDOSing xDDD
<elacheche> lool..
<elacheche> praisethemoon: you didn't tell you code desktop java or webapps?
<praisethemoon> elacheche: sure :) but I will when I come home :3
<praisethemoon> i'll tell you about it :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: when is the SFD event?
<elacheche> je pense le " 22 octobre à l'ISSAT Sousse."
<praisethemoon> issat is my university :3
<elacheche> I know ;:D
<nizarus> [SFD-TN] Re: [SFD-TN] Re: [SFD-TN] Re: [SFD-TN] Re: [SFD-TN] Re: [CLibre] Re: [SFD-TN] Re: [SFD-TN]
<nizarus> ce truc m'énerve dans le sujet !
<elacheche> nizarus: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/clean-subject/ :D
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> elacheche: you're here?
<amtn> petite remarque: on manipule le fichier adduser.conf à l'aide de
<amtn> dpkg-reconfigure adduser
<praisethemoon> elacheche: bump
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-04
<praisethemoon> GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: good day o/
<elacheche> Hope so praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> stay positive :D
<praisethemoon> no attacks for today
<praisethemoon> xD
<elacheche> :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: check this https://github.com/praisethemoon/whale-core
<praisethemoon> it's lua library for Machine Learning
<praisethemoon> some basic algorithm for prediction and regression :3
<elacheche> nice praisethemoon :)
<elacheche> o/ idhaoui :)
<praisethemoon> \o/
<idhaoui> hey elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup idhaoui :)
<praisethemoon> xDDDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche: what are some other channels you're in?
<elacheche> Try /whois elacheche  and you'll get a list.. I used to be in more channels than that, but didn't finished my client config after migrating to weechat
<idhaoui> elacheche: doing good tx, how about you?
<elacheche> good :)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Try /whois elacheche  and you'll get a list.. I used to be in more channels than that, but didn't finished my client config after migrating to weechat
 * praisethemoon write whois, gets no result :(
<elacheche> check the 1st tab (freenode)
<praisethemoon> [Whois] elacheche is elacheche!
<praisethemoon> YOU DONT SAY??
<elacheche> lool praisethemoon x)
<elacheche> Get a better irc client x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: about my job
<praisethemoon> and the app i'm working on
<praisethemoon> my company has a proprietary Entreprise Document/Content Management solution
<praisethemoon> and I work as a R&D Engineer
<praisethemoon> to implement new features that are research related :)
<elacheche> I see :)
<praisethemoon> I hope they'll let me go to FSD
<elacheche> I bet that you use an Open Source framework! Let me guess.. Grails? Groovy?
<elacheche> SFD should be during a weekend :)
<praisethemoon> awesome :D :D :D
<praisethemoon> and yeah, we use a lot of opensource frameworks
<praisethemoon> mostly apache frameworks
<praisethemoon> Lucene, Solr, Tika
<praisethemoon> Information Retrieval related stuff
<praisethemoon> and i'm new to this field
<praisethemoon> but I like it :)
<elacheche> Aw! I see :)
<praisethemoon> and most of all, boss is satisfied :3
<elacheche> I hate working with java.. It's always a pain to deploy maintain..
<praisethemoon> well yeah
<praisethemoon> a lot of build systems, lot of dependencies
<praisethemoon> and so slow XD
<praisethemoon> i gotta finish berserk fast
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<nizarus> bonjour @ tous...
<praisethemoon> nizarus: bonzour :D
<elacheche> Espacially when it comes to deploy a new version of  the webapp.. It's not like when you deploy php/py/rb/js.. I hate that
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus
<praisethemoon> elacheche: yeah, frankly, Java is very entreprise oriented
<praisethemoon> that it stresses you everytime you uses it xD
<praisethemoon> but hey, I got used to :3
<elacheche> lool
<praisethemoon> my personal thoughts? It's very solid and robust. Very extendable and allows the creation of fantastic software architectures, no wonder apache foundation would mainally use java
<elacheche> I did too.. But I always hope that one day, the dev it come to me and say "We're starting a new component in py/rb/js and will drop java by time".. I'll be the hapiest sysadmin ever x)
<praisethemoon> xDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> i'll finish berserk
<praisethemoon> and i'll get rich, buy oracle
<praisethemoon> and end this java madness
<elacheche> hope so :D
<praisethemoon> elacheche: guess what
<praisethemoon> it's mid day :D :D
<elacheche> again x)
<praisethemoon> yeah :D
<praisethemoon> lunch time
<praisethemoon> more like
<elacheche> have a good lunch
<praisethemoon> elacheche: say it
<praisethemoon> i'll say it
<praisethemoon> LAUNCH TIME
<praisethemoon> have a good lunch :D
<praisethemoon> thanks
<praisethemoon> lol there are two me
<praisethemoon> praisethemoon_: hi
<praisethemoon> praisethemoon_: how is me doing?
<praisethemoon> I'm good thx
<praisethemoon> who are you?
<praisethemoon> praisethemoon_: I am you
<praisethemoon> noooooooo
<nizarus> plutôt "praisethemoon_: I am your father"
<praisethemoon> nizarus: good one!
<praisethemoon> elacheche: did you came up with a plan yet?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: too busy
<elacheche> :p
<praisethemoon> elacheche: alright xD
<elacheche> I mean too busy to plan
<elacheche> didn't planning anythiong yet
<Naeil> o/
<Naeil> elacheche, are you going to come to JLL?
<elacheche> Don't think so Naeil.. I'm already trying to figure out how I'll go to tomorrow's event :/
<Naeil> hmm okay
<praisethemoon> what is JLL?
<praisethemoon> Java Long Language?
<praisethemoon> ore more like Java willL be-replace-by-berserk-Later
<elacheche> I was watching a video about the 5 langs you should learn and the Perl creator was talking, he said that Java "is the most language that people love to hate" :D
<elacheche> JLL = Journée Logiciels Libre @FST by CLLFST
<praisethemoon> elacheche: is it here in tunisia?
<elacheche> FST → Fac des sciecnes de Tunis
<praisethemoon> When?
<elacheche> this weekend I guess xà
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Naeil: N
<elacheche> ?
<praisethemoon> Naeil: i didnt realised we were connected on linkedin!
<Naeil> yep it is the 8th october elacheche
<praisethemoon> elacheche: what does your company do?
<Naeil> praisethemoon, really!! :D
<praisethemoon> Naeil: yeah i'm not so active on linked, didnt figure out how to use it yet xdd
<Naeil> well, I am being inactive too those days
<elacheche> praisethemoon: We develop a DSD solution..
<praisethemoon> elacheche: domain specific development?
<praisethemoon> Digital Software Distribution
<praisethemoon> my guess was wrong
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_store_delivery
<praisethemoon> none of them
<praisethemoon> xDDD
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Interesting Open Source project → https://github.com/schollz/chickencam
<praisethemoon> elacheche: I did everything but I failed at step 10 :(
<elacheche> lool
<praisethemoon> alright
<praisethemoon> time to go home
<praisethemoon> have a good evening every one
<praisethemoon> i know no one will be here later :'(
<praisethemoon> helllo o//
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: \\o//
<praisethemoon> \o/
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: omg
<praisethemoon> ur here :D
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Am always here :)
<praisethemoon> no
<praisethemoon> you were not here yesterday
<praisethemoon> :'(
<elacheche> I was, but didn't say hi :pp and didn't stay for long time.. was very tired..
<alibhk> ahla anis
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-05
<praisethemoon> good day everyone
<praisethemoon> o/
 * elacheche is AFK today
<praisethemoon> :(
<Naeil> hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> Naeil: good day :D
<praisethemoon> how is it going?
<Naeil> fine til now :D what about you?
<praisethemoon> Naeil: i'm good too xD
<praisethemoon> sorry didnt read, make sure u bump be so i can notice xd
<ubuntugeek> salut
<ubuntugeek> qu'est est la commande permettant d'exucuter un fichier word sur linux ?
<ubuntugeek> ??
<ubuntugeek> any body here ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-06
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> o/
<praisethemoon> good morning folks
<pavlushka> Morning praisethemoon :)
<pavlushka> ping Naeil :)
<praisethemoon> noooooooooooooo he left me
<praisethemoon> ;-;
<praisethemoon> alli wanted is to tell him good morning
<elacheche> Morning LoCo
<marwen_> morning elacheche
<praisethemoon> o/
<elacheche> wassup folks
<praisethemoon> elacheche: how is it going
<praisethemoon> work is getting taugh :(
<elacheche> Welcome to adulthood praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> no thank you
<praisethemoon> i wanna leave >.>
<praisethemoon> I just wanna stay home and code
<elacheche> lool
<nizarus> elacheche: alors la journée d'hier comment ça c'est terminé ?
<elacheche> 10 min après que t'as quitté x) On a fait une discussion après lors du déjeuner.. Q&A + Food x)
<elacheche> It was good..
<pavlushka> Good Day every one:)
<nizarus> des projets pour d'autres rencontres ?
<praisethemoon> pavlushka: good day!
<praisethemoon> elacheche: did you come up with a plan yet?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: how is it going?
<praisethemoon> i'm tired man, the work is getting harder
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche !
<praisethemoon> I would like to add a new functionnality to a software that i dont have too much info about
<Naeil> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Naeil
<Naeil> pavlushka, how are you mate
<elacheche> Peut être nizarus.. Avec les jeunes étudiants de student.tn
<pavlushka> Naeil: I am fine, thanks !
<pavlushka> Naeil: and you?
<Naeil> fine as well ty :D
<nizarus> Ah ! l'un d'eux est à l'ISIMM c'est ça ?
<elacheche> Yep.. Le président du Club M$ x)
<nizarus> Noooooooooooooooooon :D
<elacheche> The ISIMUX new guy was trying to contact us.. So he asked him to tell us that x)
<nizarus> oui, il m'a envoyé un message Failbook
<nizarus> et je l'ai demandé de contacter la ML u-tn etc...
<elacheche> That should be good than :)
<elacheche> then*
<praisethemoon> elacheche: did you come up with a plan yet?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: To have a coffee this weekend?
<praisethemoon> yeah
<elacheche> I'll tell you by tomorrow x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche: alright xdd
<praisethemoon> brb
<SalahMessaoud> Morning channel o/
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo elacheche sup
<elacheche> Yo SalahMessaoud ! good you!
<SalahMessaoud> I am good thanks
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud: whale hello there
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo praisethemoon, how you doing ?
<praisethemoon> I'm good man
<praisethemoon> what about you?
<SalahMessaoud> doing ok thanks :D
<SalahMessaoud> who is behind the name :D
<elacheche> Hahaha :D a Lua ninja SalahMessaoud x)
<praisethemoon> and elacheche strikes again xDDDD
<SalahMessaoud> Luna ?
<elacheche> Lua
<elacheche> Luna was afk for months x) She's lazy
<SalahMessaoud> hahahahah
<elacheche> Oh! I forget to tell praisethemoon that SalahMessaoud is a Druapl ninja too..
<SalahMessaoud> We have Ninjas :D
<elacheche> We have a squad of them x)
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud: Tunisian Ninjas
<praisethemoon> that would be a good community name :3
<praisethemoon> elacheche hack ninja
<praisethemoon> how does it feel when you tell people that you are sys admin and they start talking about hacking? :D :D
<elacheche> sUsually they don't understand what I said 'sysadmin'.. When I start talking about linux they start askign about hacking x(
<praisethemoon> yeah xD maybe we need a youtube channel
<praisethemoon> to educate people
<praisethemoon> :D
<praisethemoon> i'll take the cs class
<praisethemoon> :3
<praisethemoon> elacheche: you take sysadmin classes
<praisethemoon> SalahMessaoud will take drupal classes
<praisethemoon> pavlushka will take uhmm
<praisethemoon> what classes you wanna take?
<elacheche> https://github.audio/
<praisethemoon> elacheche: \#
<praisethemoon> elacheche: <3
<praisethemoon> keyboard suddenly switched to qwerty -_-
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: basic system troubleshooting :p
<praisethemoon> cuz why not :D :D
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-07
<praisethemoon> good day folks
<elacheche> Hey folks!
<elacheche> nizarus: Since when I started my cron that check ATI's mirror status the mirror never get down x)
<nizarus> lol elacheche tu fais peur :p
<nizarus> moi ça fait des mois que je ne l'utilise plus :/
<elacheche> lool.. I told nobody about it x)
<elacheche> Not only you.. Too many people stopped using it.. :/
<elacheche> I'll try to host my stats ASAP.. Then ask Zied if we can automate the sharing of the usage stats so I can add them to my graphs..
<elacheche> You know I'm not a dev, so things are moving slowly here x) Once I have a fully working BASIC script/app I'll open source it and ask for contribs → already created a private repo on git.dev.tn to track changes
<elacheche> LP & bzr are not a very good choice.. :/
<nizarus> ok
 * elacheche is AFK
<pavlushka> Greetings everyone:)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-08
<praisethemoon> elacheche: hey
<amtn> http://imagizer.imageshack.com/img921/5854/2qnNH5.png
<amtn> Actuellement, je n'utilise pas proftpd
<amtn> Je veux seulement le desactiver au demarrage
<amtn> update-rc.d -f proftpd remove ?
<amtn> elacheche: Let’s Encrypt + webmin/virtualmin
<amtn> on doit installer le script à la main?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-10-09
<amtn> elacheche: salut
<praisethemoon> hello
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Hello :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, hey!
<praisethemoon> How is it going :D :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: night, gotta go sleep :)
<pavlushka> night night :)
 * praisethemoon is sad
<volkovmqx> Hey guys
<volkovmqx> what's the news about SFD-2016 ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-03
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> Good day!
<elacheche> Hello folks! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-04
<rhabbachi> Hey!
<elacheche> Hello folks! :)
<davlefou> Es ce que l'internet va refonctionner un peu un jour?
<elacheche> T'as ADSL?
<davlefou> Oui, la ligne est instable surtout par jour de pluie!
<elacheche> Si t'as les moyens, migre vers du SDSL ou du VDSL
<davlefou> Au vu des mes besoins, cela ne me semble pas vraiment rentable!
<elacheche> :/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-05
<elacheche> https://opensource.com/article/17/10/open-jam-kicks-off-this-week?sc_cid=70160000001273HAAQ
#ubuntu-tn 2017-10-06
<Dro> Hello!
<Dro> elacheche: do you know this IP ? :D
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<davlefou> Je me demande où je pourrais poser un serveur dans data center? Quel en serait le coût?
<nizarus> L'ATI offre ce genre de services. Pour le coût aucune idée.
<davlefou> A qui s'adresser?
<nizarus> http://ati.tn/?page_id=1079&lang=fr
<u-la-la> [ Hébergement ] - http://ati.tn
<davlefou> Là, il ne parle pas de poser son propre serveur chez eux!
<nizarus> davlefou: enbas de la page "Ce type d’offre permet au client d’installer les serveurs de son choix et d’en avoir la totale maîtrise."
<davlefou> Ah okay, j'avais pas vu!
<davlefou> nizarus, merci!
<nizarus> :-)
<nizarus> si tu as vu le communiqué d'ovh il semble que c'est as un truc fiable :/
<davlefou> J'ai un serveur donc j'ai pas d'usage alors si le housing n'est pas chére cela peut être un bonne solution j'auouter un peu de ram et change les hdd!
<davlefou> Sur un tel serveur, je pourrais y mettre 16 a 32 vps a usage privé!
#ubuntu-tn 2018-10-07
<elacheche> Hello world!
<elacheche> praisethemoon: wassup!!
<elacheche> nzoueidi: :)
 * elacheche brb
#ubuntu-tn 2019-09-30
<mystique_> salem
<mystique_> السلام عليكم
